# Driving saddle



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does it need to go with other harness parts? Do you need the girth, etc., or just the saddle? I see harness pieces almost everytime I go antique places in smaller towns. Otherwise, track down some driving trainers in your area, they may have odds and ends.

Nancy


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd ideally like the saddle with shaft loops. I have everything else. It doesn't need to be a full harness. I've been around the shops in my own but, it wasn't much use. I've also checked eBay Buy, I suppose I will just need to keep an eye out.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you care if whether it is leather or synthetic? Horse, cob or pony size? } will keep my eyes open. I live near a big Mennonite community, and need to go over and see about a crupper. 

Any idea what you want to spend?

Nancy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've owned a used harness leather harness. I had pieces that broke, and had to do some jury-rigging. Honestly, if you're starting out, I would buy a cheap NEW one, instead, and teach yourself about the "saddle", britching, traces, etc. Teaching "Buster" to drive is on my wish list, so *I intend to buy cheap, synthetic to start.* If he takes to it--after my Amish Farrier finishes the training--I'll save up for something better, and also have him measured for a collar, since collars are supposed to fitted, unlike a breastplate on a harness. I tried driving about 15 years ago with another horse, btw.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been working with my filly for several months now on driving. Currently she's mastered driving from the ground in a halter. We've been working on serpentines lately, all from the ground of course.Shes been being worked lightly in a smuckers harness which is her normal harness. Though i believe we would benefit from a wider saddle because truth be told, though it is adequate in width, I would feel more comfortable if it were wider.

That being said I prefer leather but, considering it is the saddle I'd be just as happy if it we biothane because I still have my original saddle which is quite fancy as long as its wider than 4" I also need it to be cob, small horse, or very large pony sized, LOL.

Funny you should mention a collar harness because I've been in contact with someone in regards to one that would fit her though I'm very hesitant because I just know once I buy the collar shell change.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

There is Carriage Driving Classifieds on Facebook. You could try there.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I did post on there yesterday. Maybe something will turn up.


----------

